
Adam Shostack on Threat Modeling [audio] - todsacerdoti
https://www.se-radio.net/2020/07/episode-416-adam-shostack-on-threat-modeling/
======
shostack
Well that definitely made me do a double-take. And no, I'm not Adam.

